# Belt Sizes...



## GFarmer13 (Jan 27, 2018)

My new to me lathe, Montgomery Ward 700A didn't come with the V belt and I am trying to determine what size to buy.  The motor is not in the mount either so I am in the process of getting some needed items to get my lathe running.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Ronnie


----------



## Dave Paine (Jan 27, 2018)

You need to measure the opening at the top of the V pulley for the width.   You should have the motor mounted with its pulley installed so you can then measure the outer circumference of the motor + lathe pulleys.

Measuring belts at VBelts4Less

You can also purchase a link belt normally in 1ft increments if you want to be able to tweak the length.   I have a "B" sized link belt on my milling machines.    Works well.   Your lathe may be "A" sized.

Accusize Link belt on EBay


----------



## dlane (Jan 27, 2018)

I would get the motor mounted with pulley and use a 1/2” rope around both pulley s and measure. 
Me and Dave typing at same time, lots of folks are using the link belts


----------



## T. J. (Jan 27, 2018)

Measuring your setup will be better than relying on someone else's, which may be different.  Measuring is a little trickier in this case since the motor pulley is a 'V', but the countershaft pulley is flat.  I'll look at mine when I get home in a couple of hours, just to get you in the ballpark.


----------



## GFarmer13 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for all of the replies.  Looks like I may get another check in the bank before I make the purchase after all.  The weekend is going to get rained out in this area.  That will keep me from moving my butcher block work bench.  Hopefully I can get my lathe on the bench next weekend and start getting some measurements.


----------



## T. J. (Jan 27, 2018)

Mine is a Gates A40. The center to center distance from the motor shaft to the countershaft is 10".


----------



## GFarmer13 (Feb 2, 2018)

T. J. said:


> Mine is a Gates A40. The center to center distance from the motor shaft to the countershaft is 10".



Thanks for the information.  I hope to get my bench together this weekend. Then maybe I can get my lathe on it and line it up for mounting holes.  I don't have the hardware to mount the motor to the bracket yet but I do have a trip to Lowe's planned.  With any luck I will have a measurement for the belt this weekend.  I did have a plan to replace the wiring for the motor but that isn't going to happen at this time.  I bought too many items from my eBay watch list.


----------



## rambin (Feb 3, 2018)

gfarmer a lil word of advice... b4 you mount the motor linkage bracket to the table add a shim under it like maybe 3/4 to 1"   you will notice the flat plate that the motor bolts to swings down to tighten the belt and its pretty much touching the table on mine as whoever bolted mine didn't shim up... I will have to do that eventually...  there is a bolt which pushes the motor against the assembly to tighten the vbelt and that extra space will be needed...  what size hp motor do you have on yours? just curious


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 3, 2018)

HF has some of the link belts , they seem to work ok . Some people think they cause lots of pulley wear all brands not just HF brand .


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm not a link belt advocate-I feel they are less than ideal in every way except convenience. As a temporary fix, fine, but not for long term use
Mark S
Flak jacket ON


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 4, 2018)

You can hide behind mine.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 4, 2018)

I've had a link-belt on my Table Saw for years now. Helped out with the vibration when I first installed it.
Haven't had any issues with it at all and it is smooth.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 4, 2018)

"L" series  belts are measured around the outside of the belt.  So a 4L500 would be a 1/2" wide x 50" belt measured around the outside.   

Letter series belts are measured on the inside, for A series subtract 2" to get the size.  So an A48  would be 1/2" wide and 50" measured on the outside.  (So an A48 is the same size as a 4L500).  

A flexible tape measure like those used for sewing are handy.  You can get them at any craft, fabric or department store for about $3.  

Belt dimensions:
http://www.techsales-golfcoursedivision.com/vbelts.pdf

Since you have a "V to Flat" on the Logan you will need to add about 5/8" to the diameter of your flat pulley to use the calculator below: 

Calculator:
http://www.calculatoredge.com/mech/vbelt length.htm


----------



## GFarmer13 (Feb 4, 2018)

I had my hopes up today to get my bench together, I got very close but it just didn't go my way.  I am at the moment relying on a really good friend for spot in his shop.  Man does he have some stuff!  I couldn't get 30" x 60" that would be suitable for me and him.  This was to be a temporary location until I get a permanent bench built in my small shop.  I knew I was asking a lot, but it looks as though I might be waiting a little longer.  Oh well, it doesn't pay to rush some things.


----------



## GFarmer13 (Feb 14, 2018)

Last weekend I spent some time arranging a small spot that would accommodate my bench.  Got the top on the legs and shoved into place.  Today I had a couple of hours free so I recruited some help to set my lathe up on it.  I plan on getting it all bolted down this weekend then I will take a few more measurements.


----------

